# Our Fleet.....East Coast Style



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)

Dooley had a great idea. Its winter and work is slowing down. We all have time to post pictures of our rigs. Here are some pics of some of our equipment. I am missing allot of our stuff but you'll get the idea. We have 3 more buckets (1 is a 75' Altec, one is a 75' HiRanger, one 60'), Spray rig, 4 chip trucks, 1 more big yellow dream (same crane as in the pictures here), couple pickups, few more sanding trucks, plow trucks, a Paystar5000 International with a Prentice 124 loader, and whatever other equipment we have I forgot.

Pics to follow..........


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## RDT (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like a nice setup.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DonnyO (Jan 9, 2008)

*dood*

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=62480&d=1199923296


are those Hummer wheels on that dodge???:bang:  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)

DonnyO said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=62480&d=1199923296
> 
> 
> are those Hummer wheels on that dodge???:bang:  :hmm3grin2orange:



whats it to ya! :jester:


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 9, 2008)

Good Job Jim!!!!!! Nice pictures!!!  




.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Good Job Jim!!!!!! Nice pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks a million for the help!


----------



## DonnyO (Jan 9, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> whats it to ya! :jester:



I need some dodge wheels for my Hummer........:jester:


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)

DonnyO said:


> I need some dodge wheels for my Hummer........:jester:


----------



## DonnyO (Jan 9, 2008)

*seriously*

Nice Pics. When are you guys gonna go big??


----------



## DOOLEY (Jan 9, 2008)

Jim,

Wade Dooley here, Arbor Medic Tree Service in Bozeman, Montana. Very impressive setup. Love the stumpgrinding logo on the stumpgrinding truck. Also, quite a crane. 

Do you own more than one company in the same area? I noticed the different names on the trucks, but with the matching tree. Was there a consolidation or do you run under different companies? 

If you ever get to Montana, I'll take you on the best flyfishing day of your life.


----------



## DOOLEY (Jan 9, 2008)

Is it Dan? or Jim? :bang:


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)

DOOLEY said:


> Jim,
> 
> Wade Dooley here, Arbor Medic Tree Service in Bozeman, Montana. Very impressive setup. Love the stumpgrinding logo on the stumpgrinding truck. Also, quite a crane.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

I am not the owner, I am just a VERY happy employee.

We have bought a couple of other co's in the area over the last 5 or so years. 

We have 2 of those cranes. The one in the pics is a 2006, the other is a 2004. Unbelievable machines!

As for the names we now run under the Mayer name for almost all of our acquired/merged co's. Those were spare trucks, and chippers we had in the yard that we use every now and then.

I will remember the fishing if I ever make it out there, THANKS!


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)

DOOLEY said:


> Is it Dan? or Jim? :bang:



Jim


----------



## DonnyO (Jan 9, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> Jim



WTF is DAN???:taped:


----------



## oldirty (Jan 9, 2008)

yup. those guys got the rigs. nice equipment up there. 

nice pics BB


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)

DonnyO said:


> WTF is DAN???:taped:



Uh-Oh! :bang:

LOL!


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 9, 2008)

oldirty said:


> yup. those guys got the rigs. nice equipment up there.
> 
> nice pics BB



Thanks man!


----------



## John464 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have not seen a more impressive privately owned tree care fleet, ever. Mayer Tree rocks!

A few questions...
You must have a few mechanics woking full time to keep up with the repairs/mainetenance? As for thetractor trailer, what is that used for? hauling logs or chipping into? No backhoe or excavator? Why Woodsman chipper? 

Very Impressive!


----------



## GottaCut (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy Cow! Talk about a setup! Now thats the kind of company I want to work for, where do I apply?!:jawdrop:


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow , you have some real nice equipment there.:rockn:


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 10, 2008)

John464 said:


> I have not seen a more impressive privately owned tree care fleet, ever. Mayer Tree rocks!
> 
> A few questions...
> You must have a few mechanics woking full time to keep up with the repairs/mainetenance? As for thetractor trailer, what is that used for? hauling logs or chipping into? No backhoe or excavator? Why Woodsman chipper?
> ...



1 Mechanic. We are very strict on maintenance so it helps keep the machines out of the shop.

The Tractor is for Hauling chips to ME, and NH. The power plants up there burn them for hog fuel to generate electricity. The pile I snapped a shot of is only about 1/8 of our stock of wood chips.

We use the BobCat Telehandler with a 5yd bucket to load it. It was in a coupe of pictures there.

Woodsman are great machines. We have two both 18XX, one has a grapple arm the other doesn't. We had a Morbark 30/36 but it want being used as often as we'd like.

The Brown building with the Stihl sign on it is our retail shop. We carry Stihl, Husky, Arborwear, Alturnamats, ropes, and anything else to do with tree work. I manage that after I run my crew during the day.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 10, 2008)

GottaCut said:


> Holy Cow! Talk about a setup! Now thats the kind of company I want to work for, where do I apply?!:jawdrop:



Hahahaha....... www.Mayer################ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GottaCut (Jan 10, 2008)

Aw thats mean...


----------



## DOOLEY (Jan 11, 2008)

I just like my hummer


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice spread there Boston Bull. I really like that shop you have there, stihl and arborwear= my favorites. I am a big fan of arborwear clothing. I have meet the owner/creator before at his house/warehouse since I don't live too far away. Great guy and awesome service. He guessed my pants size by just looking at me, which I thought was weird but impressive.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 11, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> Nice spread there Boston Bull. I really like that shop you have there, stihl and arborwear= my favorites. I am a big fan of arborwear clothing. I have meet the owner/creator before at his house/warehouse since I don't live too far away. Great guy and awesome service. He guessed my pants size by just looking at me, which I thought was weird but impressive.



Bill is an awesome dude! He is great to deal with and hooks us up! Cant say enough about Arborwear. We just started carrying them last year, most of the guys have been wearing Arborwear for years!


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 11, 2008)

DOOLEY said:


> I just like my hummer



You need to come out to Essex, MA and get a set of Hummer rims for that rig :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 11, 2008)

That sure is a investment in equipment , BB . I'm impressed . 
How many employees do you guys have ?


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 11, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> That sure is a investment in equipment , BB . I'm impressed .
> How many employees do you guys have ?



That equipment is just from the shop I work out of. We have 3 other shops as well.

We have around 30 guys, including office staff, sales, and field employees.

Again I am not the owner, just a (equipment) spoiled rotten employee......and I love it!


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 13, 2008)

*nice pics BB.*

i hope to get up there and see ya one of these days this spring.PM me your hours in the store so i don't miss you.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 13, 2008)

hornett22 said:


> i hope to get up there and see ya one of these days this spring.PM me your hours in the store so i don't miss you.



Will do. 

The best day to come will be Saturday April 26th.....we have a huge party for Arborday, freefood, need I say more. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 13, 2008)

See you at the party !


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 13, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> See you at the party !



Ill hold you to that! 

Bring friends too!


----------



## deevo (Jan 15, 2008)

*Nice*



BostonBull said:


> Ill hold you to that!
> 
> Bring friends too!



Nice equipement! It might be worth the drive from Canada that day as well!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 15, 2008)

deevo said:


> Nice equipement! It might be worth the drive from Canada that day as well!:greenchainsaw:



Come on down! 

Seriously, the more the merrier.


----------



## jmcguiretree (Jan 15, 2008)

Hope that truck with Tammarack is not related to the company in northern ny. 

P.S NICE FLEET.....


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 15, 2008)

jmcguiretree said:


> Hope that truck with Tammarack is not related to the company in northern ny.
> 
> P.S NICE FLEET.....



NO!! 

Its a company we own in Newton NH. Great outfit been around forever.


----------



## jonseredbred (Jan 15, 2008)

jmcguiretree said:


> Hope that truck with Tammarack is not related to the company in northern ny.
> 
> P.S NICE FLEET.....



Tamarack up in Canton is now owned by Lewis Tree. Did Matt rub you the wrong way too??


----------



## STIHLSamantha (Jan 16, 2008)

*haha...recent job i did!*

haha...not as impressive as the jobs you guys have done...but i was damn proud of this load of wood!!!


----------



## DOOLEY (Jan 16, 2008)

STIHLSamantha said:


> haha...not as impressive as the jobs you guys have done...but i was damn proud of this load of wood!!!



Hey samantha, nice slippers. osha approved?? ha ha


----------



## jmcguiretree (Jan 16, 2008)

FYI the Tammarack/Lewis deal is not done yet from what I hear.To bad they have a bad rap because some of their guys work hard for them.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 21, 2008)

L-Enterprises said:


> BB , you guys bought out A1 Tree service out of Saugus , a buddy of mine .



That is correct. Jim is a great guy!


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 21, 2008)

L-Enterprises said:


> One hell of an ice climber ! He's been going through the meat grinder lately .



Yes I have heard some crazy stories about him climbing.

Sorry to hear about the stretch of bad luck!


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome fleet!


----------



## mndlawn (Jan 22, 2008)

How do you like the X-blade on the super duty? Nice setup.


----------



## Scots Climber (Jan 25, 2008)

That is a seriously professional setup  

Think I'll come over for a chat once I get to Ma.


----------



## teamtree (Jan 25, 2008)

I would say the party on the 26th will be a good one. I had lunch with a group of guys from his company at the TCIA Expo and it was a fun experience.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 25, 2008)

Scots Climber said:


> That is a seriously professional setup
> 
> Think I'll come over for a chat once I get to Ma.



Come on over. PM me for info!


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 25, 2008)

teamtree said:


> I would say the party on the 26th will be a good one. I had lunch with a group of guys from his company at the TCIA Expo and it was a fun experience.



Uh-Oh, hope they didnt try to touch you.....lol!

J/K Glad to hear you had fun!


----------

